# which brushless system?



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

i am thinking about getting a bushless system for a rc18t and i was wondering which one was your favorite? should i go with a mamba or a tekin? or is there another one that i should go with. thanks for the help.
~Jake~


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

i heard good thing about mamba.. they have a 5500 that will go up to 50mph on a 3 cell lipo.


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

do you know how fast the truck would go with a 6-cell nimh pack with either the 5500 or the 6800? thanks again
~Jake~


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

This will give you somewhat of an idea of speed.

http://www.castlecreations.com/support/documents/Mamba%20Setups.pdf


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

so what exactly are the advantages of running a system like this as compared to something like a novak GT speedo and a mini modified motor? will it give me more run time, speed, or what? thanks again for the help.
~Jake~


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

You definately get more runtime and there is no maintance. 

Some of the higher power mini modified motors with brushes just dont last very long at all. You can get speed out of them, it just doesnt last.


----------



## fixitguru (May 30, 2005)

lowdoughracer said:


> i am thinking about getting a bushless system for a rc18t and i was wondering which one was your favorite? should i go with a mamba or a tekin? or is there another one that i should go with. thanks for the help.
> ~Jake~


Jake I am the brushless guru I will pm you my phone # and you can call me...


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have heard good things about the mamba brushless system. and I seen one run at the track it was a Comp x with a 3 cell lipo pack, Man that thing just plan out had RIP


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

mambas are great!!!


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

mamba!


----------

